# Looking for a reliable DTG company, advice



## ITDpres (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey I'm new to this forum and have been reading through them throughout the day. I've found a lot of helpful info but have some specific advice I'm looking for.

I am starting to branch out in my business and want to start offering custom t-shirts for my customers. Most of the t-shirt orders will be for one shirt at a time and they will all be different so direct to garment printing is what I'm looking for. Initially I thought I was going to try to get into doing the printing for myself but after reading through the DTG forum I think it is better to let someone else do it for me, at least until (or rather, unless) business takes off and I start selling a larger volume of shirts. Then I can get into it for myself. However, for now I'm looking for a reliable company that can print and drop ship my shirt orders for me. 

The shirt design is going to be simple: just text i.e. a specific date. I want to print on wearable, trendy shirts i.e. American Apparel or similar. I can send the shirt file using any method so whatever the company prefers is fine with me.

I have used one company already but had a very poor experience with them and have been stifiled in attempts with some other shirt companies in my city. What I really need is someone who can do DTG and ship in a reliable manner. If all goes as planned I am guessing shirt sales will start off with about 20 a week but will jump as word gets out. 

Also my attempt at having a company DTG print on black weren't very successful and reading through some forums that seems typical but if it could be done I would like that option. 

Any help would be much appreciated. Please let me know if you have any other questions. Thanks, I look forward to using the forums more!


----------



## CAPECODDER (May 2, 2009)

Hi, I might be able to help you out. I do direct to garment printing and am located in Massachusetts. At this time, I will not do dark shirts as it is not worth it with the small quantities ordered. Please get back to me if you are interested in getting pricing.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Try Adam @TahoeTomahawk at Threadsafe, Inc. - Direct to Garment - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com

They do DTG on dark shirts and fulfillment


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Adam is great.. we can also help out too we do darks.. FatKat Printz - Direct to Garment - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com

fatkatprintz[USER=36795]@gm[/USER]ail.com


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have used this co. M & M EMBROIDERY Their quality is good and Darrel is easy to work with. Check with them on drop ship. They print darks. They are outside of Atlanta. Mike


----------



## ITDpres (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm checking out all the recommendations right now.


----------



## jays tshirt shop (Oct 10, 2014)

North Attleboro mass here with a neoflex dtg I'm right on the line of Rhode Island Thanks


----------

